# MoPar Fans Only 1974 Cuda



## Anonymous (Jun 20, 2010)

74 Cuda. 4 speed posi, yes It's for sale


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice, and super rare car.
My first car was a '74 Barracuda,that I put a Cuda hood on.
That was my favorite car out of the 75 plus cars and trucks
I have owned since then.I also had a '70, and '73 as well as
a '67 or '68.

Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 20, 2010)

Check out the production numbers;
http://www.74barracuda.com/production.htm

4-speed is probably very,very low numbers.

Jim


----------



## hemicuda (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol, What is the asking price Gill?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 21, 2010)

hemicuda said:


> Lol, What is the asking price Gill?



$32,000.00 Canadian, this is non negotiable.


----------



## hemicuda (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! a decent price.
The car looks to be arrow straight from the picture of the rear of the car.
She has obviously been restored I take it?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 21, 2010)

hemicuda said:


> Wow! a decent price.
> The car looks to be arrow straight from the picture of the rear of the car.
> She has obviously been restored I take it?




Car was purchased locally, now into 2nd or 3rd ownership, repainted from the original factory green to plum crazy, the engine has been replaced - no longer a numbered car.


----------



## hemicuda (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank-you for the info Gill, I shall put the word out back here and see if I can stir up some interest and a sale! 
I shall keep you posted!
Keith.


----------



## markmopar (Jul 10, 2010)

gustavus said:


> $32,000.00 Canadian, this is non negotiable.




Non-numbers matching and repainted a different color. Major items that bring the value down to a collector(even though the purple is MUCH better than green!).

4-speed is a major plus. Being a '74 can go either way. Low production numbers vs. not being a 70 or 71.

What engine is in it now?

It's a beautiful car for sure!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 21, 2010)

Calling for assistance from all you MoPar fans, this afternoon I came across a small block with chrome valve covers and oil pan. The oil pan is a large capacity leading me to think this may be a high performance engine.

I did not have my camera along, but did manage to find the casting numbers on the block 2536030-318 ,nothing from the heads. Inside the crank end is a pilot bushing so we know ti hand a standard gearbox behind it.

I plan to go back to the landfill when the gates are open to retrieve the engine, once I have my dirty little paws on it. I will dissemble the engine to get more info from it.

Appreciate what you guys can tell me from the block casting number.

Also found a real old Bombardier R12 Snow Buss like the one shown from this link, when I go back for the engine I;m going to see if I can cut the owner of this machine a deal. I think this Bombardier should belong to me. 

http://oldsnowplowequipment.wetpaint.com/page/Daryl+Gushee%60s+1952+Bombardier+R-12+Snow+Bus

ttys
Gill


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 21, 2010)

This link says it should be a '67-'75.
I have a book somewhere that might give more
info on where to look for the date.It has been a
while since I messed with any old mopars.

http://www.mopar1.us/engines.html

http://www.yearone.com/updatedsinglepages/Id_info/mopar/mopar%20casting%20numbers/castingnumbers1.html

http://www.yearone.com/updatedsinglepages/Id_info/mopar/mopar%20casting%20numbers/castingnumbers4.html

Jim


----------



## hemicuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Gus,
The engine that you have found is a 318,and by the sounds of what you describe, looks like someone put some money into it. Does it have a 2 barrel or a 4 barrel carb on top? 
You will find more info stamped on the front of the engine right beside the water pump and immediately below the cylinder head on the drivers side of the engine.
With any luck when you do dissect the engine hopefully you find someone put more money into some good performance parts inside!
On the side of the block that you found the casting numbers will be also a day night clock with an arrow pointing to either shift for casting.

Sounds like you are having a ton of fun out in your neck of the woods! Makes me jealous.

Regards,
Keith.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 22, 2010)

hemicuda said:


> Gus,
> The engine that you have found is a 318,and by the sounds of what you describe, looks like someone put some money into it. Does it have a 2 barrel or a 4 barrel carb on top?
> You will find more info stamped on the front of the engine right beside the water pump and immediately below the cylinder head on the drivers side of the engine.
> With any luck when you do dissect the engine hopefully you find someone put more money into some good performance parts inside!
> ...



Keith it was impossible to read the numbers with the head still attached. the intake manifold has been already removed. I don;t think the heads are anything special there's only 1 spring used per valve.

The engine is currently resting in a landfill site on the Ameranth First Nations, I'll have to make a few calls in the morning to find out what days the gates are open. Will let you know what is inside the engine for sure.

I'm really hoping for a forged steel crank along with some other goodies.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mopars baby!!!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 22, 2010)

One of the first cars I ever had was a 59(?) Dodge Coronet (I think that is right). It had a 318 with a push button transmission. That boat was fun to drive.


----------



## hemicuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Gil,
I hope the engine is a '67 to '72 or at least a truck engine,( these years and truck engines seem to have less pollution junk added to them).
Anything pre '67 has lead heads and will have to be re-seated otherwise the valves will pull back into the heads with non leaded fuel ( nice hey? ).

The old iron is nice for sure, as it was the most dependable and by far the easiest to work with and on,as you could see all the components as soon as you popped the hood!

Love the 2 convertibles! Good to see they did not wind up in the wrecking yard,wrapped around whatever,or even worse the crusher. Good on you for those 2 Silversaddle1.

Barren,yes the Coronet was around in '59 that nameplate had a fairly long history on the assembly line too! And as far as I am concerned ,if you are happy with what you drive great! I wish at times I still had a few of my cars like my 1970 Challenger with a slant 6 and 3 speed standard transmission,( I just found out that was a very limited production car with the 6 and 3 speed.  !)

Regards,Keith


----------

